# Bake off 2017



## Gromit (Mar 16, 2017)

Noel Fielding....
The Great British Bake Off unveils new line-up - BBC News


RIP Bake off.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 16, 2017)

Spoiler: Trailer


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 22, 2017)

So who's going to watch this?
I was totally against it at first but I expect I'll still be tuning in


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2017)

I'll watch, if only to moan about how shit it is. [emoji106]


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2017)

I'll see what it's like


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 22, 2017)

Is there something about this show I don't get? People making cakes, presided over by the two least funny comedians on TV, a man who looks like he headbutts old ladies for fun and an old lady who looks like she pulls the heads off kittens in front of small children for fun. 

As a piece of macabre social satire I could maybe understand it, but everyone seems to take it at face value.


----------



## bemused (Aug 22, 2017)

If ratings drop we'll have Naked Bake Off.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 22, 2017)

Bake Off first-look review – exceedingly good, despite switch to Channel 4


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2017)

bemused said:


> If ratings drop we'll have Naked Bake Off.



My first thought was ring donoughts...funnily enough we are watching an old bake off and they are cooking doughnuts.

I'm being forced to watch the new one, an hour and 15 just so as will can have a full quota of adverts which pru has said we can skip through if we record the programme.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Aug 29, 2017)

Liverpudlian blacksmith for the final 3?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2017)

Irritating as fuck. Some awful patronising narration lifted straight from children's TV...."Liam buries his head in his apron" "Kate is cleaning" John has lost his Bottom.....


----------



## kebabking (Aug 29, 2017)

In this house we would, under normal circumstances, not be watching - but we are supporting Sophie, who used to work for me, and who we like very much.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh dear...new house, new TV, we had audio description on 
The ads are fowl


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear...new house, new TV, we had audio description on
> The ads are fowl


----------



## gosub (Aug 29, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear...new house, new TV, we had audio description on
> The ads are fowl


Only the KFC one.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 29, 2017)

First episode of a series is usually quite boring because it takes time for new characters to develope.

But it did seem like - as a concept - it has passed its best.

I doubt I shall watch it through to the end.


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 29, 2017)

bemused said:


> If ratings drop we'll have Naked Bake Off.


Baked Attraction.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2017)

Early thoughts: Liam is adorable, Flo is life, Julia and Yan will be lowkey hilarious. Sandi and Noel need to be given more time and space to be themselves rather than some strange polite facsimile - hopefully they'll all relax a bit and their personalities will shine through as the weeks go on.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 29, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Early thoughts: Liam is adorable, Flo is life, Julia and Yan will be lowkey hilarious. Sandi and Noel need to be given more time and space to be themselves rather than some strange polite facsimile - hopefully they'll all relax a bit and their personalities will shine through as the weeks go on.



Agreed on all that, yes. I'm not particularly interested in cake making, but I was interested in what they were doing with the the advert breaks to recoup the spend.

Keeping the same white tent set up was key to continuity.. I would like more of Noel and Sandi, and Prue is just like Mary if you squint enough.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2017)

It wasn't terrible. Like VP, I think I'll warm to them over time because at the moment I keep thinking 'but they're not Mel/ Sue/ Mary'. 

I thought the standard of the decoration in that showstopper was incredible, better than we've seen in some recent finals.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2017)

Steven's bread and blt was fucking astonishing. The shading on the golden crust of the bread... I mean, that was real art. Excited to see what else he can do.

I reckon that guy who works in IT and is all about his spreadsheets thinks he's better than he is. 

I thought red shirt woman would be the first to go, but I guess there wasn't much in it between her and Peter. Some of the designs were really boring to look at. But what on earth was she thinking making that handbag black? It would have been much more impressive and interesting to look at to at least have made some parts of it gold.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2017)

I was really sad the terrarium didn't work. It was a risk to begin with, considering the largest component of your design is going to be soil, and soil doesn't look particularly appealing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm not especially fussed about the change in presenters. Mel and Sue were really great, but I like Sandi and Noel generally anyway, I think they'll work well together once they have time to grow into it and find their own voice. Sandi is a great choice for it, because she's dry and sarcastic and motherly all in one. Noel was the curveball, and his voiceovers are making me feel all weird because he's being so nice and un-Noel-like (not that Noel isn't nice generally - he does come across as a very nice and sweet person imo), but he's got none of his edge. He needs more of that edge!


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2017)

Yeah I'm hoping he'll settle into it. Sometimes I really like Sandi and sometimes not so I'm reserving judgment just now.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 30, 2017)

I like the contestants, and I suppose Noel Fielding's voiceovers might stop sounding like a bad primary school teacher eventually, but I cannot sit through so many adverts.   I watched it on all 4, and they broke for adverts with less than five mins to go.  

I shall wait for it to show up on the streaming sites, I suppose.   


Btw, in our house we were loving Steven and the Russian woman and Yan best.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2017)

First episode I've ever seen and liked it a lot  Masterchef is v popular in this house so I hope this will add to the number of things to watch, as there's never anything on freeview  



Vintage Paw said:


> Steven's bread and blt was fucking astonishing. The shading on the golden crust of the bread... I mean, that was real art. Excited to see what else he can do.
> 
> I reckon that guy who works in IT and is all about his spreadsheets thinks he's better than he is.
> 
> I thought red shirt woman would be the first to go, but I guess there wasn't much in it between her and Peter. Some of the designs were really boring to look at. But what on earth was she thinking making that handbag black? It would have been much more impressive and interesting to look at to at least have made some parts of it gold.


Agree with all this


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2017)

I think Mary related to the contestants much better than Pru...Pru is much higher end than this and I feel she had difficulty relating to this level of cooking.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I think Mary related to the contestants much better than Pru...Pru is much higher end than this and I feel she had difficulty relating to this level of cooking.



Prue did feel like the weakest link of the new bunch tbh. Mary's shoes are by far the hardest to fill. I'm dubious of the chemistry Paul and Prue will be able to form.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 30, 2017)

Having never seen the old seriesI thought Prue was great  Jolly and capable and fab telly 

I didn't get the handshake butcat all but appreciated the concept after they both looked terrified then cried


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2017)

Prue seems very nice, but she's not Mary


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 30, 2017)

Usually I'd rather watch the washing machine go round than watch Bake Off, but I found myself watching to have an opinion, because of all the hype.

Didn't think much of the show but I was intrigued by the ads. You could tell they were sold at the highest premium possible and sort of looked like US superbowl 'halftime commercials'


----------



## hash tag (Aug 30, 2017)

Apart from her high end cookery, Pru also appears jolly posh


----------



## jusali (Aug 30, 2017)

"Nice Moist Clutch!"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 30, 2017)

T'wasn't bad. Downloaded it rather than watching it live. Glad they extended the run time to accomodate the ads - I've seen repeats of the early series on some obscure Sky channel and literally everything has to be cut to keep it under one hour, "Hello, make some biscuits..."


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2017)

I thought it was good and didn't really notice the changes.  

Liam, Steven and Flo are my faves.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Sep 1, 2017)

It's exactly the same. Other than drafting in mrs doubtfire and digging up whatever coffin noel fieldings been hibernating in. It will continue to rate well as there's zero competition on the other channels.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 1, 2017)

It got about 6 million apparently, whereas similar episodes on the beeb got 10. But, C4 are apparently pleased with the 6 million, since it represents one of their best outings across their programming.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 5, 2017)

I was pleasantly surprised and really enjoyed it!
Nothing was ruined, even the adverts were welcome for putting the kettle on and taking loo breaks.
I thought Noel was lovely, slight naughtiness, of which I highly approve.
Sandi was warm and funny...both came across really well.
Prue was lovely and will come into her own once the 'but she's not Mary' hype wears down.
Paul was Paul.
I thought the calibre of the baking and technique choices had gone up a fair few notches from the bbc...contestants were professional and not the wacky choices everyone feared with the change of channel.

All in all...wonderful way to spend the evening.


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 5, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> I thought Noel was lovely, slight naughtiness, of which I highly approve.
> Sandi was warm and funny...both came across really well.


Great that they got those scriptwriters in to improve all their spontaneous moments, ay.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2017)

This evening's episode was better than last week's. They're finding their footing now, I think.

Liam is the cutest little thing ever and watching his hands constantly shaking makes me just want to hug the heck out of him.

I love Flo so much but fuck me if it wasn't obvious her Operation thing was going to be shit.

Steven will win the overall competition. I'm worried Julia will leave before I want her to - she has some good ideas but they never really seem to be fully-realised. I love Yan with a passion and want her to stay until the end, with Liam. So far I reckon the final will be Steven, that dark haired woman who isn't the geordie, maybe Tom (is his name Tom?). Noel fancies Julia. I really like the chubby guy. I can't remember his name. He seems so lovely. I hope he does well.

I'm glad spreadsheet bloke left tonight. He just came across as a bit of a twat.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 7, 2017)

I really like Julia, she makes me smile.
I think Stacey is a little too needy, I think she will fall apart when her turn is up.
Flo is lovely, a typical Scouse older lady...says it as it is with no airs or graces.
Steven will win it, followed by the yound girl, names escapes me at the moment....I love her lifestyle, metal work, restoring old furniture...seems like a nice background...Kate!
I have a slight crush on Tom


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 7, 2017)

Yan liked one of my tweets about it lol. Turns out her and Julia are super besties and on a road trip visiting others it seems. They visited Flo the other day. Lots of awesome pictures, and Flo baked for them.

So I'm guessing Yan and Julia stay at least a little while longer, long enough to form that friendship at least.

Kate - is she the geordie? I get her and the other one with dark hair mixed up.

Stacey is the blonde one who always seems to throw her stuff away and bake it again?


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 7, 2017)

_Stacey is the blonde one who always seems to throw her stuff away and bake it again?_
Yes that's her, she wastes so much food, it annoys me.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 11, 2017)

Allo Allo?
Bake Off: Paul Hollywood in Nazi outfit apology - BBC News


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Is there something about this show I don't get? People making cakes, presided over by the two least funny comedians on TV, a man who looks like he headbutts old ladies for fun and an old lady who looks like she pulls the heads off kittens in front of small children for fun.
> 
> As a piece of macabre social satire I could maybe understand it, but everyone seems to take it at face value.



CALLED IT


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 12, 2017)

I couldn't go on this programme; I don't have family back stories about teacakes.

How can people as young as 19 have stories about every bake? "My mother-in-law loved earl grey in her teacakes". 

Or do family members watch it and think "that never happened".


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 12, 2017)

Plus, Scottish guy is right. This is a tea cake:




The things they're making are Not Cross Buns.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 12, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> Plus, Scottish guy is right. This is a tea cake:
> 
> 
> View attachment 115525
> ...


Where is the jam?
That's like the hobo version of a tea cake.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 13, 2017)

Poor Flo...she has been having a mare lately 
Julia's rude snail really made me laugh 
Steven's handbag...what can I say, it was perfect, even Paul was impressed, again!
Prue was a little playful this week, really enjoyed seeing her like that. I think she's starting to settle 
Noel and the teacups!  
Very enjoyable all round, even Stacey looked happy.


----------



## moomoo (Sep 13, 2017)

Bake off makes me so happy and I'm even happier that not much has changed. Who is this Noel chap though? I've never heard of him!


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 13, 2017)

moomoo said:


> Bake off makes me so happy and I'm even happier that not much has changed. Who is this Noel chap though? I've never heard of him!


He's a mighty bush.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 13, 2017)

moomoo said:


> Who is this Noel chap though? I've never heard of him!


I think his official 'job' is Stand-up comedian but he's better known for 'The Mighty Boosh' and being a team captain on 'Never Mind The Buzzcocks'..he's also done 'Big Fat Quiz Of The Year' a few times.
I really liked him on the last series of 'Taskmaster' I liked the way he thought on that, I think it gave an insight to the 'real' him.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm quite liking it although I hate Paul and I hate his fawning over Steve. While I'm sure he's brilliant, that level of ardour is a bit shit for the other contestants. 

I like Julia a lot. She reminds me of an urb's girlfriend


----------



## zora (Sep 14, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I like Julia a lot. She reminds me of an urb's girlfriend


 Snap!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 14, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Allo Allo?
> Bake Off: Paul Hollywood in Nazi outfit apology - BBC News



I recall thinking at the time that the headline wasn't clear as to whether he was apologising for wearing a nazi uniform or whilst wearing one, but I imagine I'd find the latter hilarious


----------



## trashpony (Sep 14, 2017)

zora said:


> Snap!


 Glad it's not just me


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> I think his official 'job' is Stand-up comedian but he's better known for 'The Mighty Boosh' and being a team captain on 'Never Mind The Buzzcocks'..he's also done 'Big Fat Quiz Of The Year' a few times.
> I really liked him on the last series of 'Taskmaster' I liked the way he thought on that, I think it gave an insight to the 'real' him.


I work with his mum and have become good pals with her.
You can tell why he's like he is cos of the way she is. She's a real child of the 60s, loves bowie and the stones etc. Was well into the lsd parties and that when Noel was a kid. She's a bit like Noel really - hedonistic and very cool but also a lovely person


----------



## hash tag (Sep 14, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> I couldn't go on this programme; I don't have family back stories about teacakes.
> 
> How can people as young as 19 have stories about every bake? "My mother-in-law loved earl grey in her teacakes".
> 
> Or do family members watch it and think "that never happened".



Oh Dan, it's reality television. If you don't have a back story either make one up or borrow someone else's.
watching episode 3. Noel is more relaxed, Paul is bonding with Pru....its OK.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 15, 2017)

*Great British Bake Off 2017: Noel Fielding facing Ofcom probe after fridge BACKLASH*


Have some people got nothing better to do with their time than waste it needlessly complaining.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 15, 2017)

D'wards said:


> I work with his mum and have become good pals with her.
> You can tell why he's like he is cos of the way she is. She's a real child of the 60s, loves bowie and the stones etc. Was well into the lsd parties and that when Noel was a kid. She's a bit like Noel really - hedonistic and very cool but also a lovely person



I've heard him say a few times that he was brought up in a commune


----------



## aqua (Sep 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Prue seems very nice, but she's not Mary


 which is why she's so much better


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2017)

In addition, there is a touch of religion about Mary which Pru doesn't appear to have.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 15, 2017)

I have been watching and I find Noel disturbing. It's the way he looks. I think it's cus he is getting on a bit now but still dyes his hair black- old people with dyed black hair look weird imo. 

I have a massive crush on Julian Barratt though. Wish he was hosting bake off- imagine how much better it would be if Julian Barratt and Julia Davis presented it!!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 16, 2017)

kalidarkone said:


> I have been watching and I find Noel disturbing. It's the way he looks. I think it's cus he is getting on a bit now but still dyes his hair black- old people with dyed black hair look weird imo.
> 
> I have a massive crush on Julian Barratt though. Wish he was hosting bake off- imagine how much better it would be if Julian Barratt and Julia Davis presented it!!!


I keep finding myself distracted by his shirts. He was wearing one last week which didn't have an all over pattern and my eyes kept being drawn to it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 16, 2017)

aqua said:


> which is why she's so much better



*puts aqua on The List*


----------



## D'wards (Sep 19, 2017)

Noel falling through the hedge


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 19, 2017)

"Make the cake dance".


----------



## moomoo (Sep 19, 2017)

Oh bugger. I forgot it was today!


----------



## gosub (Sep 19, 2017)

moomoo said:


> Oh bugger. I forgot it was today!


Works better at Sunday teatime anyway


----------



## clicker (Sep 19, 2017)

I hate caramel .


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 19, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> View attachment 115920
> 
> 
> 
> "Make the cake dance".



"Hello, it's animatronics week..."


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 20, 2017)

I love Dutch caramel waffles....shame they all couldn't get them right.....I have to really control myself on the ones from Lidl 

Poor Tom


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 24, 2017)

I've caught up with Bakeoff now and am mystified by two things: (1) Julia's eyebrows - although I find myself mystified by eyebrows a lot these days and (2) why people were making millionaire's shortbread with proper caramel rather than just boiling up sugar, butter, condensed milk etc which is how you normally make it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 24, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> I love Dutch caramel waffles....shame they all couldn't get them right.....I have to really control myself on the ones from Lidl
> 
> Poor Tom



They're bloody delicious, aren't they? Really moreish as well. I couldn't remember what we call them over here. Never heard them called stroopwafels before.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> They're bloody delicious, aren't they? Really moreish as well. I couldn't remember what we call them over here. Never heard them called stroopwafels before.


That's the Dutch name - stroop means syrup

You're supposed to put them on top of your coffee cup, allow the steam to soften the caramel and then eat them


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2017)

I always do that with them. 
They're fairly lovely if you don't do that, but they are ridiculously addictive if you do.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 24, 2017)

Espresso said:


> I always do that with them.
> They're fairly lovely if you don't do that, but they are ridiculously addictive if you do.


I tried to get the foal into them but he didn't like them. I ate a whole packet in a day and haven't bought them since


----------



## Santino (Sep 26, 2017)

"We must shop at different supermarkets," said the millionaire TV presenter.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 26, 2017)

I fell asleep at the crucial bit  and can't rewind on 4. Who went home and while was star baker?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 27, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I fell asleep at the crucial bit  and can't rewind on 4. Who went home and while was star baker?


Steve went home. Brunette (can't remember name) star baker. Stacey?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Steve went home. Brunette (can't remember name) star baker. Stacey?


OMG Paul's beloved Steve went?! Blimey.

Stacey is definitely getting better


----------



## Santino (Sep 27, 2017)

James, not Steve.


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 27, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Steve went home. Brunette (can't remember name) star baker. Stacey?


Not Stacey, who is the blonde one, Sophie, who is the unmemorable one.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 27, 2017)

Santino said:


> James, not Steve.





RubyToogood said:


> Not Stacey, who is the blonde one, Sophie, who is the unmemorable one.



Ah right  That makes a bit more sense


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 27, 2017)

Apart from that Calamity1971 was totally right.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 27, 2017)

Pride goes before a fall James.....he annoyed me the way he was all smug because he'd 'just read up on molten puddings'...didn't help him, though!
Stacey is coming up on the outside!
And Kate seems to have caught the 'star baker curse'

I'm loving all the different things and techniques they are being asked to do this series.


----------



## girasol (Sep 27, 2017)

I didn't really watch it when it was on the BBC (maybe a couple of episodes) so don't have much to compare to.  I started watching it this time, I guess just to see what the fuss was about and because I don't having anything better to do on Tuesday evenings.  I quite like it.  And one of the reasons I decided to watch was because I did like the Mighty Boosh and I like Noel, particularly *because* he's a strange one   He's strange, but harmless and a nice person.  A good sort of strange.

I still can't bake for shit


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 27, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Apart from that Calamity1971 was totally right.


Haha. My apologies to anyone who was caused uneccesary stress this morning .


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 27, 2017)

I want a Fielding fondle...I definitely wouldn't leave him hanging


----------



## Saffy (Sep 27, 2017)

I love Julia and I'm so glad they've kept the history parts of the series.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2017)

Noel is definitely relaxing into it.


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2017)

I wanted to hate the C4 Bake Off and I do hate Paul especially after the fucking Allo Allo nazi bollocks. I really like the show though. [emoji4]
Sandi and Noel and great and yeah Noel has definitely relaxed and found his stride. I read that he was keen not to change things too much and didn't want to play a character or be too silly. For someone used to that it's going to be hard to be yourself and dial it down a bit. Pru is fine and not so different to Mary really.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2017)

Pru seems much posher than Mary and even a little stand offish, but, at least she doesn't have religion. Mary seems more like a loveable grandma in comparison to Pru.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 3, 2017)

Noel makes me laugh every week. Much more than Mel & Sue


----------



## innit (Oct 3, 2017)

Sandi's wobbly voice at the end tonight  <3 I've now warmed to her and Noel and kind of forgotten about the changeover.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2017)

I felt a bit wobbly too. And so sad that Julia said that she was pleased with the comments.  They were awful! I'm glad Liam won star baker


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 4, 2017)

I assumed that Stacey was going to go this week  

I think it's going to come down to the older chap whose name completely escapes me (Fleetwood Mac/glitterballs) and Sophie, who is juuuust the right side of terrifyingly capable, with Liam an extremely solid third. But this is the first series of this I've ever seen so I don't know if they get tricksy with the eliminations later on 

Those hand-raised bloody pies! I wouldn't make one (and couldn't!) but they looked astonishing  Is there anywhere the recipes are posted? I need the squash, chorizo and feta filling details


----------



## trashpony (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm not convinced by glitterball bloke (Steve?) because they keep saying his stuff doesn't taste that great. I reckon Liam could pull it out the bag. Stacey's for the chop next week. Or perhaps the scouse one whose name I can't remember either


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't like Steve. I think the scientist woman with the glasses does some interesting stuff, I like her. And Liam obviously. Not that bothered about the rest tbh


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 4, 2017)

I really liked Julia 

There is only Liam and Kate I really like now.

I prefer Noel and Sandi...and Prue!....never thought I'd say that, they seem warmer somehow.... Not showbizzy.


----------



## innit (Oct 4, 2017)

I liked Julia, still like Yan, Liam and either Sophie or Kate  (the less dippy one).


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 4, 2017)

innit said:


> Sandi's wobbly voice at the end tonight  <3 I've now warmed to her and Noel and kind of forgotten about the changeover.



Proper made me sniffle that did. Despite her dodgy politics I really do like Sandi.

Gutted to see Julia go. Noel will be lost without her. Very glad Liam did well. Him and Yan are my favourites. Also glad Kate didn't go, I think she's really lovely and quite clever, but she probably will be on the chopping block again tbh. Sophie and Steven are really quite anonymous, I find it hard to give many shits about either of them although I'm sure they're both very nice people. Stacey winds me up for some reason, don't know why.

Yan and Liam 4 eva.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 4, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Is there anywhere the recipes are posted? I need the squash, chorizo and feta filling details


Homepage


----------



## kittyP (Oct 5, 2017)

OK, I am giving the first episode a go.

I only watched the last series on the bbc.

I do like Sandi normally so we will see. 

Tbh I only want something I don't have to concentrate on to hard while still a bit poorly so it doesn't have to jump that high.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2017)

OK I have watched 3 episodes this evening. Please ignore if you wish but just wanted to give my thoughts so far. 

Caveat as above that I only ever watched the last series on the BBC. So don't have the long term association that others might. 

Obviously Paul is a fucking hideous cunt, he always has been, so just lets forget he exists in the whole shebang. 

I think I already faaaaaaaarrrrrrr prefer Prue to Mary. 
I have no issue with Mary at all, but when holding up in comparison, Prue is to my taste far better. 

I always have and will love Mel and Sue. 
But, Noel was the one that when they announced the line up I was really, not just suspect about but confused about and I think he is coming across really well! 
He seems really natural and putting the contestants at ease just as well as M&S. 

As I said above I have always been a (guilty) fan of Sandi but so far she seems to be nonexistent apart from the voice over bits. 
Hopefully she'll be in it more in the future.	

The main reason I put off watching so far was due to not having a TV so only being able to watch online. 
The adverts on All4 are sooooo long normally but thankfully (probably due to a blip) they have skipped on line tonight


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2017)

I have always found the cunty PH handshake shite excruciating but since it's gone over to a commercial channel is he being paid to (no pun intended) hand them out like sweets?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 6, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Proper made me sniffle that did. Despite her dodgy politics I really do like Sandi.
> 
> Gutted to see Julia go. Noel will be lost without her. Very glad Liam did well. Him and Yan are my favourites. Also glad Kate didn't go, I think she's really lovely and quite clever, but she probably will be on the chopping block again tbh. Sophie and Steven are really quite anonymous, I find it hard to give many shits about either of them although I'm sure they're both very nice people. Stacey winds me up for some reason, don't know why.
> 
> Yan and Liam 4 eva.


This all I wanted to say.  Thanks!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 6, 2017)

kittyP said:


> As I said above I have always been a (guilty) fan of Sandi but so far she seems to be nonexistent apart from the voice over bits.
> Hopefully she'll be in it more in the future.



You'll love Sandi in the most recent episode. She's a good egg.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 6, 2017)

I remain increasingly impressed by everyone involved. Especially Noel, who is funnier than Mel and Sue combined. 

Pruella Leith is awesome too, I prefer her to Mary Middleclass. 

Steven is a talented maker but lacks tastebuds.

Yan is funny as fuck and I love her nerdbakery. 

Liam is a babe, and has tastebuds.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 10, 2017)

Italian week!
'I'm going to put a call in to the moon.' I love Noel.


----------



## J Ed (Oct 10, 2017)

I can't believe you lot are watching it still now it has Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig I would honestly rather die


----------



## innit (Oct 10, 2017)

J Ed said:


> I can't believe you lot are watching it still now it has Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig I would honestly rather die


I thought it would be shit but it's honestly the same. I'm really looking forward to tonight's  (about to start it in a few mins so we can skip the ads).


----------



## J Ed (Oct 10, 2017)

Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig

The sort of remoaners types who would tell you about how 'they used to believe in democracy but actually there are just some people who are too stupid to be allowed to vote'.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2017)

There was a scathing piece on Mary berry in this mornings I.
paul Hollywood tonight. What colour?


----------



## innit (Oct 10, 2017)

I liked the showstoppers that (mostly) looked like something you'd actually want to eat.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2017)

Noel, and Sandi are really growing into it.


----------



## zora (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm really enjoying it, too, and actually prefer Prue and Noel and Sandi to Mary et al. 
Having stubbornly boycotted the last couple of seasons of Game of Thrones because of BookStannis vs ShowStannis, I'm glad I didn't let my principles get in the way of my enjoyment on this occasion!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 11, 2017)

I am GUTTED Yan left. 

It'll be Sophie, Steven and Liam in the final 3. Sophie should have got star baker last night. She's unflappable - how is that possible? It'll be her or Steven who win. I tend to think it'll be Steven because Paul's got a hard on for him. I want Liam to win.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 11, 2017)

I don’t like Steven’s voice so I want Liam to win.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 11, 2017)

I really really don't want Steven to win. Everything about him annoys me. Mostly his smugness though. And the fact he seems to be too good at stuff. Like he's already had some professional training.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Noel Fielding and Sandi Toksvig
> 
> The sort of remoaners types who would tell you about how 'they used to believe in democracy but actually there are just some people who are too stupid to be allowed to vote'.



Yawn


----------



## innit (Oct 11, 2017)

Remoaners lol. I'd like Liam to win too.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 11, 2017)

Those pizzas were harder than I'd imagined


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


> Those pizzas were harder than I'd imagined


No it's a pain in the arse but not difficult. Always surprises me some of the stuff they make look easy and they hash up pizza or Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 12, 2017)

The pizza technical really struck me as imaginary "s'pposed to be" bollocks. I've been making pizzas for years and I'd never use passata - I use the same home-made Arrabiata sauce for pizzas as I do for pasta, and it should be reduced down as far as possible. One heaped tablespoon should cover the base - any more, and biting into it could leave you with the dreaded molten cheese beard. Adding fresh basil leaves after baking? Sorry, but hasn't Hollybollocks commented time and again that every mouthful should be consistent? You add the herbs (for flavour) to the sauce FFS!

Liam to win, BTW! (I've checked his Instagram for shirtless pics and have been left disappointed )


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 12, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sophie should have got star baker last night. She's unflappable - how is that possible?


Stepford wife? She didn't even break into a sweat.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 12, 2017)

Very sad Yan has gone but it was the right result.  She had a mare and Kate's Cannolis were better.  

Stacey is winding me up more and more each week.   I hope she goes next, but it will probably be Kate who has been holding on my her fingertips for ages now. 

As long as Stacey doesn't make it to the final I'll be happy.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 12, 2017)

I loved Yan.
I did love Liam but I've gone off him.
I like the bloke from Watford... Steve?

I hate PH but love Prue.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 12, 2017)

I want Liam to win. Sophie is ex-military and is a stuntperson - of course she's calm under pressure 

Steven is a bit creepy and Stacey and Kate are both on the verge of going out. Stacey really should have gone when she left the parchment in the bottom of the pie last week!


----------



## Espresso (Oct 12, 2017)

Stephen, Liam and Sophie must be the finalists. I like all of them, so whoever wins is fine by me.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 13, 2017)

On a freebies channel we have been watching the first ever series of bake off, which we had not seen before. It's really good. It was filmed all over the place. One episode in derby, the next Devon, then Cornwall. Must have been really tough on all concerned. It's the final tonight!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2017)

This is the only thing I’m watching on telly at the moment  So glad it’s on after the news so I don’t forget to watch. 

Kate or Stacey to go this evening, I imagine. What’s on this week?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 16, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> This is the only thing I’m watching on telly at the moment  So glad it’s on after the news so I don’t forget to watch.
> 
> Kate or Stacey to go this evening, I imagine. What’s on this week?


You know it's tomorrow don't you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 16, 2017)

Me76 said:


> You know it's tomorrow don't you?


I didn’t until quite a bit later, no


----------



## trashpony (Oct 17, 2017)

It's tonight 5t3IIa !


----------



## innit (Oct 17, 2017)

I got momentarily excited yesterday afternoon too


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks like it might be Liam


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2017)

Noooo


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2017)

Bloody Kate should have gone


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 18, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Bloody Kate should have gone


THIS 
A travesty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2017)

I think Stacey got a sympathy Star Baker 

Edit: Stacey, not Sophie


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> I think Stacey got a sympathy Star Baker
> 
> Edit: Stacey, not Sophie


Totally. 
Can't believe Liam is out. It will all be wrong wrong WRONG if Steven wins, although it's looking more & more likely


----------



## moomoo (Oct 18, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> Totally.
> Can't believe Liam is out. It will all be wrong wrong WRONG if Steven wins, although it's looking more & more likely



Just further proof that there is no god.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 18, 2017)

I’m tuning out now. I think this C4 version is a flop and now with Liam gone it’s pointless.


----------



## Looby (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm pissed off about Liam going. He didn't have a great week but ffs Kate is still there. Stacey made a good cake but I didn't have her tipped for star baker but it makes a change from fucking Steven I guess.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2017)

I don't understand where the producers are coming from tbh. Liam was good TV. He messed up a bit in some of the tasks yesterday, but so did Kate, and she's been on dodgy ground practically every week whereas Liam is normally good. The fact that he's so young is really impressive too - Steven has no doubt had years of fine tuning all his (clearly pretty professional) skills - Liam must have more of a natural talent to already be so good with natural instincts about flavours etc. 
Oh it all annoys me so much!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2017)

Steven looked well shocked that he won the technical*. He knew he didn't deserve it. The judging has gone all wonky and the balance is off with Liam gone. He was, like, third most competent after Sophie and Steven and Kate is also interesting so I do think they could have lost Stacey, plus easily edited it to seem like she was on her way out instead of that triumphant "I've worked really really hard at my tacky 4th version heart-shaped bakes so I deserve to get it now" edit she did get. Boo!


* was it the technical?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2017)

ION I am totally going to make clangers : With _bought pastry _


----------



## trashpony (Oct 18, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Steven looked well shocked that he won the technical*. He knew he didn't deserve it. The judging has gone all wonky and the balance is off with Liam gone. He was, like, third most competent after Sophie and Steven and Kate is also interesting so I do think they could have lost Stacey, plus easily edited it to seem like she was on her way out instead of that triumphant "I've worked really really hard at my tacky 4th version heart-shaped bakes so I deserve to get it now" edit she did get. Boo!
> 
> 
> * was it the technical?


Yes. I thought it was really odd that his was the most cooked when he had to restart his lattice but maybe he's really fast? His pie looked a bloody mess though and Kate should have won that - she was the only one that made non grainy rum butter too

I just feel like both Stacey and Kate are less good than Liam. Kate should have gone instead of Julia and Stacey should have gone when she left the piece of paper in the pie.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 18, 2017)

It was lush falling asleep to cake last night....... All I can remember is phenomenal amounts of layers......


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 18, 2017)

I was expecting Kate to go, I think her and Liam were on an even keel last night, but Kate hasn't had a decent week for a while. Whereas Liam has been constant. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 18, 2017)

Did anyone notice the continuity error? Kates liver bird broke and she made a new chocolate one. However about 3 times the camera showed her sitting with the green one on then the white one and eventually she went up to be judged and it was the bloody green one again! My highlight was Stacey/pansy Potter, pulling the oven door off and declaring to Noel that she had a leaky clanger


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 18, 2017)

The oven door thing must have been staged - the whole Stacey thing was last night imo. I didn't buy any of it. I mean as if they'd have ovens so rubbish and flimsy the doors would come off like that.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 18, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Did anyone notice the continuity error? Kates liver bird broke and she made a new chocolate one. However about 3 times the camera showed her sitting with the green one on then the white one and eventually she went up to be judged and it was the bloody green one again! My highlight was Stacey/pansy Potter, pulling the oven door off and declaring to Noel that she had a leaky clanger


Oh Yeh, vaguely remember that......my oven door has come off too but my oven was bought from Gumtree......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 18, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> I don't understand where the producers are coming from tbh. Liam was good TV. He messed up a bit in some of the tasks yesterday, but so did Kate, and she's been on dodgy ground practically every week whereas Liam is normally good. The fact that he's so young is really impressive too - Steven has no doubt had years of fine tuning all his (clearly pretty professional) skills - Liam must have more of a natural talent to already be so good with natural instincts about flavours etc.
> Oh it all annoys me so much!



This is exactly how I feel. I was certain Kate would go. I really liked Kate, but she'd been hanging on by a thread for weeks now, whereas Liam has been really good even when he makes a misstep. 

Absolutely gutted.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 18, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I was certain Kate would go. I really liked Kate, but she'd been hanging on by a thread for weeks now, whereas Liam has been really good even when he makes a misstep.
> 
> Absolutely gutted.


And his flavours! Pru _loved_ his flavours! She touched his arm she liked them so much


----------



## wiskey (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm guessing that the oven door comes off for cleaning... I thought it was weird that none of the crew apparently reacted, and Sandi blew the impression the presenters are always around by saying 'I'm told your oven door fell off'. 

I quite like Stacey but Liam didn't deserve to go, he was what made it watchable. 

I dislike Steven, when Stacey gets booted I'll stop watching because the rest are dull. 

And I'm not really sure about Noel either.


----------



## gosub (Oct 18, 2017)

wiskey said:


> I'm guessing that the oven door comes off for cleaning... I thought it was weird that none of the crew apparently reacted, and Sandi blew the impression the presenters are always around by saying 'I'm told your oven door fell off'.
> 
> I quite like Stacey but Liam didn't deserve to go, he was what made it watchable.
> 
> ...


Tech crew clearly wired up one of the old contestants ovens, cos there weren't any otherwise 'spare'


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 18, 2017)

I despise Sophie because of the fake grin she has and the insincere "Oh look it's all falling apart" while she bakes a perfect cake. Definitely  will have a book/tv deal after.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 18, 2017)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Come back, Liam!

That Liver cake mess looked like something my niece and nephew cooked up


----------



## zora (Oct 18, 2017)

Fucking robbed! Outrage! I know they judge it (supposedly) only on each week, and maybe Kate was a teeny weeny smidgen better this week than Liam, but she's escaped by the narrowest of margins for blimmin' weeks now, never mind that time Liam was robbed of star baker some weeks ago. This was supposed to be relaxing, not send my blood pressure through the roof!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 19, 2017)

I got some bread flour with my shopping this week as I've bought and watched through series three on Amazon (my favourite series by far - oh John 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). No idea what I'm gonna make, but my skybox has recently recorded a multitude of Bake Off "Masterclasses," so I'm sure Hollybollocks will put me right.


----------



## Looby (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 20, 2017)

I bet we all tune in next week regardless


----------



## trashpony (Oct 20, 2017)

Did anyone see An Extra Slice last night? Everyone thought Kate should have got the boot rather than Liam. When you looked at their clangers, his were much better than hers


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2017)

Bugger me it's tense tonight.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2017)

I think Kate is going to get star baker  I’d assume Stacey will go but what do I know


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2017)

What a load of bollocks. Not impressed.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2017)

Mogden said:


> What a load of bollocks. Not impressed.


Bullshit innit. Sophie’s choux were flat!


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2017)

That showstopper fell apart and was glued together with bloody icing. They didn't seem to mention that!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2017)

I guess an overview of her performance means that, yes obvs she’s in the final but a retrospective inspection didn’t stop that tutu cracking, is it. 

Is the final in front of a live audience or something???


----------



## Mogden (Oct 24, 2017)

Nah big tea party type affair for the previous contestants of this series and friends and family. Whoever has won, won some time ago and is under embargo not to spill the beans.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 24, 2017)

It’s bloody remarkable they manage to keep it quiet as long as they do. 

I feel v conflicted because on the one hand I think Jar should have gone weeks ago but on the other she deserved to stay this week. Poor Stacey going from star to Bin in a week. 


.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 24, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> Bullshit innit. Sophie’s choux were flat!



Well, heels certainly would have gone better with her bodice/torn hat showstopper  

Personally, I think they bottled that. Judging on this week alone (like they are supposed to do) I saw Steven going - I didn't want him to as he's been the best throughout, but as soon as they mentioned past performance I knew what they were up to  His buns tasted good, but they looked like tiger rolls, and his showstopper looked like a gay Hinderburg disaster, whereas his impressive-looking Les Mis only came third. Stacey's buns were a mess, but she came second in technical and her "simplistic" showstopper was a success. I'd've given Kate star baker too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2017)

The VP household, after much anxious deliberation during the final ad break, also concluded that Steven was the weakest this week. But as I'd said at the beginning of the episode, Steven had been ordained to win the entire competition from week one, so there was no way his best bud Paul was going to let him go.

Sophie's showstopper was fucking shit. Kate's was the best.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 25, 2017)

I see everyone's still watching then 

It makes me cringe to see Paul Hollywood fawning over Steven. I find him SO annoying (was going to to say Steven, but actually I mean both Paul and Steven!)

I'm now rooting for Kate to win. She won't. Clearly Steven will, which is highly annoying.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2017)

Kate winning is the only thing that will redeem them kicking Liam out.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 25, 2017)

Boring Sophie will win.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 25, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Boring Sophie will win.



I'm starting to think this is the most likely outcome now.

But... idk whether it's just my cynicism, or whether I need a new tin foil hat, but I get the feeling Paul's throwing his weight around behind the scenes, being the big guy who got all the money to move to C4, and that he'll get his way in the end.

(Because Steven should have gone last night - they've got rid of people who have been consistently amazing in the past when they've had one shite week.)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 25, 2017)

I've said of previous years that if there was ever disagreement between Paul and Mary as to whom should go, it was clearly Hollybollocks who got the final say.


----------



## Mordi (Oct 26, 2017)

I think the producers hand is strong, which I find slightly baffling as they've been left with folks who are just not that interesting. I lost count of the amount of times they got Noel to go and hassle Kate as she's the only one who'd react and also look like she was enjoying herself.

No idea why they got rid of Liam who was clearly going to be popular with the audience and also had a whole narrative of watching him improve and gain confidence. I wasn't bothered by the move to C4, always preferred Hollywood to Mary Berry and like Noel and Sandi as hosts but this series has been a bit crap.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 31, 2017)

If your a judge on bake off.  And you go on holiday.  It's a good idea to remember the time zones when you decide to tweet congratulations to the winner!!   Oh dear!!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 31, 2017)

Lol

Prue Leith tweets name of GBBO winner before final airs | Daily Mail Online


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 31, 2017)

The Guardian did this story...and opened it up to comments.  I pointed out why this might be a stupid idea and they closed the comments.

Anyway, that Mail link above this post narrows it down to two with the size of their blanked out bit on the tweet. Plus the answer is all over the internet thanks to the usual culprits after click bait.

Thankfully, I don’t GAF about GBBO.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh dear. a posh 77 year old woman should not be let loose on twitter in a different time zone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes!! Managed to avoid it all day


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2017)

Me too! I’m glad it was her and not Steven


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 31, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Me too! I’m glad it was her and not Steven


I warmed up to Steven when he started failing


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2017)

She done good, well done her, a worthy winner.


----------



## Mogden (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm still not convinced it was the right choice but it was a good final. Sandi and Noel finally looked at ease having had best behaviour/meeting the in laws for the first time politeness from Noel that first week


----------



## trashpony (Oct 31, 2017)

I felt a bit sorry for Kate - it was pretty obvious that Steven and Sophie really got on and she was a bit out on a limb. But then again, she scraped into the final by the skin of her teeth although she did well. Shame she buggered up the tech challenge


----------



## Mogden (Oct 31, 2017)

Did anyone else raise an eyebrow about the BBFF bit at the end or was it just me who read more into that than they portrayed?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 31, 2017)

The production team seemed to spend a lot of time focusing on Steven tonight. Personally, I thought Kate seemed the best tonight, but Sophie has been pretty good throughout.
The overall winner has been Channel 4, who aced the whole series, seeing as there was such a sodding hue and cry over the move from the the Beeb and Mary and Mel and Sue


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 31, 2017)

Mogden said:


> Did anyone else raise an eyebrow about the BBFF bit at the end or was it just me who read more into that than they portrayed?



Err.... I suspect it was just you 

Soon as Stevo started to slip it was obvious who was winning; no way Kate got the crown despite her recent performances.

Prolly prefered this year to the last (I couldn't tell you who won S7, and I can remember just about everyone who's ever been on the show) but the choice of bakes for the final was piss poor - Mirror-glazed trifle wotsits fairy nuff, but ginger biscuits and random bits of bread? Pfft!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 1, 2017)

My theory before the final was that I wanted Kate to win, Sophie should win, but Steven would win. I was convinced Paul was going to do his best to ensure Steven won, and the choice of bakes only made that more certain imo. Sophie is shit at bread, Steven is supposedly amazing at decoration - it _should_ have been the perfect final for him, it was made for him, but he done ballsed it up. Sophie did better than him in the bread round, and even though he, predictably, won the technical (I mean, come on, that whole thing was purely for his benefit, it was an entire bake solely focused on the decoration) he just tried too hard on the showstopper and it ended up looking a bit shit. It was engineered to be his for the taking. What a plonker. (Even though I ended up liking him a bit too.)


----------



## Me76 (Nov 2, 2017)

Right result over the whole series although I think Kate edged it very slightly on the day.  

Had Kate's family all been drinking from the fountain of youth?  She must be mid twenties and they all looked mid thirties.  Great genes.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2017)

Funny how this appears at the same time as he does the dirty on his missus

Paul Hollywood accuses Mary, Sue and Mel of abandoning GBBO


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 21, 2017)

Oh hang on. Mary died? No? I've been having realistic dreams again.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 21, 2018)

There’s a celebrity special coming up soon


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 7, 2018)

SU2C bake off was entertaining . Harry Hill was fantastic as usual.
Bill Turnbulls cancer diagnosis was a bit of shocker at the end.


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 7, 2018)

God I can't stand Harry Hill. I just find him SO irritating. It's like he can't stop thinking 'I'm Harry Hill, I must try to be funny. Constantly'. 

I loved it when Martin Kemp baked the butter icing though


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2018)

I couldn't stop laughing at Harry's Camilla cake, and Prue commenting on never having seen her flat out on a Union Jack beach towel 

Perri  was really good last night, never seen him before and really liked him.
Nick! 
Ricky and Stacey seemed to be getting on well.

It's the first series of charity ones I've seen and didn't know what to expect, thought it may have been watered down for the celebs...but no, difficult as ever.

The young girls story was hard to watch


----------



## D'wards (Mar 15, 2018)

I've loved these cancer specials. Harry had me in tears.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I've loved these cancer specials. Harry had me in tears.



His bald headed cupcakes with the single rogue hairs had me in stitches


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Mar 18, 2018)

Nick was hilariously hopeless & had some great one liners, loved the quip about his scones


----------

